# Staggered Harvest



## JN811 (Jan 27, 2010)

Since there is not a lot of information on staggered harvests so I figured Id document mine.

I decided to stagger my harvest because my plants were 4 feet tall and 400 watt hps to grow them which hardly pierced throughthe vegetation. The top buds were ripe while the lower ones were still immature. Today I cut off one of the tops on my Nirvana's Ice plants. The cola was blocking the lower buds light and weighing the entire plant down. 
I plan to take pics thoughout so I can see the growth throughout the month. So I will drop the lights for a week or so and then post more pics. I will post some more pics tomorrow when my lights turn back on.


----------



## greensister (Jan 28, 2010)

Pretty cool. Does this stunt the growth of the rest of the plant by a week or so?


----------



## Green Cross (Jan 28, 2010)

Since what?

I guess you missed this

RIU Staggered Harvest Tutorial


----------



## JN811 (Jan 28, 2010)

Green Cross said:


> Since what?
> 
> I guess you missed this
> 
> RIU Staggered Harvest Tutorial


Since there isnt a lot of info. I atually I saw it and if you look I posted in it a few weeks ago. Yours was the only thing I found on it. I figured Id take pics throughout the next few weeks to show the buds growth throughout the process, more of like a journal of my results. nice job though! feel free to drop some pointers.


----------



## JN811 (Jan 28, 2010)

greensister said:


> Pretty cool. Does this stunt the growth of the rest of the plant by a week or so?


Green Cross says it doesnt. I just did it last night so we'll see but I doubt there will be too much negative effect considering Ice is a strong grower. I only cut the top half of the main cola so far so I think the shock will be minimal. When I cut the rest of the tops I think it may shock her, I guess we'll see.. I will post a lot of pics so you can be the judge


----------



## JN811 (Jan 29, 2010)

I need to buy some new batteries for my camera but pics soon!


----------



## JN811 (Jan 29, 2010)

I decided to cut a bit further into the main stalk to let light in


----------



## JN811 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heres a pic of the main cola dried out a bit


----------



## inval (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm doing this now too with a 16 light grow using a chemdogXOGkushXMaui cross. I reduced the temperature a little and the lower buds are turning purple as well as improving in quality. Not a tremendous increase in size though.


----------



## JN811 (Jan 30, 2010)

inval said:


> I'm doing this now too with a 16 light grow using a chemdogXOGkushXMaui cross. I reduced the temperature a little and the lower buds are turning purple as well as improving in quality. Not a tremendous increase in size though.


 with 16 lights there really shouldnt be much reason to do it. I think its mainly benificial for people who are using hps or mh and have tall plants or doing scrog. I dont expect a huge increase in size of lower buds, just for them to grow a bit and become ripe.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 6, 2010)

some more buds i cut Staggered harvest style.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 9, 2010)

at 50 dry grams now, Im thinking I will harvest the rest in about a week or so..


----------



## joedubs (Feb 18, 2010)

JN811 said:


> at 50 dry grams now, Im thinking I will harvest the rest in about a week or so..


Hi, I'm probably about to do the same thing as the rest of you guys w/ the staggered harvest, my only concern is that I wanted to take the tops off and go another week w/ the rest to let them ripen up, but if i want to stagger till next week, do i have to stagger my flush too? not sure what the common practice is. will the flush take too much out of the other plants that they won't have enough to go another week? any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dank nug (Feb 18, 2010)

that shit looks so dank. is there some bud with those hairs? damn!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 19, 2010)

sorry forgot to update, buds seemed to ripen but not grow in any significant size after chopping the first two harvest.. Over 100 grams dry between the both under 400 watt, I flushed before harvesting any but I think between flushing and cutting off branches it did incure a bit of shock


----------



## JN811 (Feb 19, 2010)

joedubs said:


> Hi, I'm probably about to do the same thing as the rest of you guys w/ the staggered harvest, my only concern is that I wanted to take the tops off and go another week w/ the rest to let them ripen up, but if i want to stagger till next week, do i have to stagger my flush too? not sure what the common practice is. will the flush take too much out of the other plants that they won't have enough to go another week? any advice is greatly appreciated.


 nah I would only flush once, twice at the most before doing any cutting. The plants should have enough nutrients to live and grow a while after flushing.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 19, 2010)

dank nug said:


> that shit looks so dank. is there some bud with those hairs? damn!


 thanks, its VERY potent stuff.


----------



## Juwm (Aug 23, 2016)

Hmm


----------

